# Campaigning for MVP



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

Since when have teams started campaigning for one of their players to get one of the end of the season awards? I don't remember anything like this in my WNBA fandom of almost eight years.

Last year Coach Donovan started the buzz about Lauren Jackson being the MVP. She said it in every interview, had it written in every press release and even had children in school chanting it as a mantra on the playgrounds of Seattle.

It worked.

This year they are even less covert. Check out the Storm's WNBA site and see the reference to video packages done for both LJ and Betty Lennox for post season awards. There is no doubt in my mind that these are being prepared to be sent to the media voters for these awards...similar to what Hollywood does for the Academy Awards.

I, for one, find this practice abhorent. Lauren is far talented enough to not need any such P.R. treatment. I cannot imagine that Cynthia Cooper, Sheryl Swoopes or Lisa Leslie had any such campaign prepared for them during their MVP seasons. They just played the best basketball and were standouts among their peers.

Is this a trend we want to see continue in the WNBA?


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

> I, for one, find this practice abhorent. Lauren is far talented enough to not need any such P.R. treatment. I cannot imagine that Cynthia Cooper, Sheryl Swoopes or Lisa Leslie had any such campaign prepared for them during their MVP seasons. They just played the best basketball and were standouts among their peers.
> 
> Is this a trend we want to see continue in the WNBA?



No. My vote for MVP is either Tina Thompson, Lauren Jackson or Lisa Leslie. Either one is fine.


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

Comets:

That is my point exactly...the outstanding players stand out through excellent play for the entire season. The candidates are usually obvious.

What would happen if we started chanting "MVP" tonight at the Toyota Center when Tina comes out on the floor??? I think that is an OK way to show support for a player that has had an outstanding year...their own fans back them and show appreciation. And what about shouting ROY when Diana steps to the line for a free throw...would that be enough to throw her off???

I agree with you, though...any of those three players are excellent nominees for the MVP this year.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

DIANA TAURASI

27 points 11 rebounds 5 assists 1 block 1 steal against the Comets tonight.

Mercury won 6 of their last 7 games and will get Maria Stepanova back now!


Ranks #6 in the WNBA in Points Per Game(16.4)
Ranks #11 in the WNBA in Assists Per Game(3.5) 
Ranks #18 in the WNBA in Three-Point Field-Goal Percentage(0.353) 
Ranks #16 in the WNBA in Minutes Per Game(32.8) Ranks #17 in the WNBA in Minutes Played(854.0) 
Ranks #7 in the WNBA in Field Goals Made(151.0) 
Ranks #8 in the WNBA in Field Goal Attempts(359.0)
Ranks #4 in the WNBA in Three-Point Field Goals Made(49.0) 
Ranks #2 in the WNBA in Three-Point Field Goal Attempts(139.0) Ranks #14 in the WNBA in Free Throws(76.0) 
Ranks #15 in the WNBA in Free Throw Attempts(100.0) 
Ranks #13 in the WNBA in Assists(91.0) 
Ranks #8 in the WNBA in Points(427.0) 
Ranks #7 in the WNBA in Field Goals Per 40 Minutes(7.07) 
Ranks #6 in the WNBA in Field-Goal Attempts Per 40 Minutes(16.81) 
Ranks #6 in the WNBA in Three-Point Field Goals Per 40 Minutes(2.3) 
Ranks #5 in the WNBA in Points Per 40 Minutes(20.0)
Ranks #16 in the WNBA in Total Turnovers(62.0) 
Ranks #10 in the WNBA in Total Efficiency Points(379.0) 
Ranks #12 in the WNBA in Efficiency Ranking(14.58) 
Ranks #11 in the WNBA in Efficiency Ranking Per 40 Minutes(17.75) 
Ranks #14 in the WNBA in Turnovers Per Game(2.38)


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

I think the MVP needs to be on a successful team... what good is it to have an MVP and not make the playoffs? 

TT is having a great season but the Comets suck so she doesn't get my vote. I am waiting to see how the Sparks, Storm and Mercury finish the season. Taurasi is certainly deserving if she gets the worse team in the league last season to the playoffs this year...


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Taurasi just lead her team to a rout over the Sparks.

21 points 8 assists 6 rebounds 2 steals

Mercury won 8 of the last 9 and are tied for the 3rd best record in the WNBA.


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

Lady Di will no doubt be the WNBA Rookie of the Year and well deserves it. She is nowhere near the top of any of the statistical catagories where she should be considered for the MVP award this year.

Tina Thompson is within one point of Lauren Jackson for the scoring title as of this writing. The person topping the scoring list is generally considered the front runner for the MVP award. I think it is so unfortunate for Tina if she closes in even closer and then has no real chance of getting the award this year due to the pitiful play of the rest of her team. What a difference eight games can make in a player's season, as well as a team's.


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>4ever_bball_fan</b>!
> Lady Di will no doubt be the WNBA Rookie of the Year and well deserves it. She is nowhere near the top of any of the statistical catagories where she should be considered for the MVP award this year.
> 
> Tina Thompson is within one point of Lauren Jackson for the scoring title as of this writing. The person topping the scoring list is generally considered the front runner for the MVP award. I think it is so unfortunate for Tina if she closes in even closer and then has no real chance of getting the award this year due to the pitiful play of the rest of her team. What a difference eight games can make in a player's season, as well as a team's.


THANK YOU! dI IS A GREAT PLAYER BUT NOT GOOD ENOUGH FOR MVP! TINA ON THE OTHER HAND...WHO KNOWS! I DONT CARE WHAT ANYONE SAYS TINA, LISA OR LAUREN ARE THE ONLY ONES WHO SHOULD BE CONSIDERED FOR THIS AWARD.


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

Tracie:

What happens if the Comets loose tonight in San Antonio??? It could happen...they only have 10 players suiting up, for heaven's sake. And the Silver Stars play better for Shel Dailey, historically at the end of a season.

What happens? Will this be the last nail in Coach C's coffin? Does Les really care that the championship keeps going elsewhere everyyear? He is certainly doing what it takes to bring the NBA title back to H'town, so why not the W?


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

If Tina Thompson was as good as Diana her team would be much better.



> She is nowhere near the top of any of the statistical catagories where she should be considered for the MVP award this year


Diana is 
#5 in points per game
#10 in assists per game
#9 in efficiency
#12 in FTA

And most importantly she is the major reason that the worst team turned into a contender in one offseason.

I mean awesome Tina averages 2.7 ppg more 2.7mpg more and shoots only 40% from the field. And Taurasi more than doubles her assists even in less playing time.


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

Gee...can anybody tell me off the top of my head who plays the 4 in Phoenix? And can anybody tell me who the Point Guard of the Week is for the Houston Comets? Unless you are a die hard fan, probably have to think about Pierson and Lambert.

You cannot compare apples to oranges. Tina is not in the position to make the rest of her team "better"...she is one of the players that the pg is supposed to be making better. Tina and Sheryl have had to scratch out what little success the Comets have had this year on their own.

And I guess Penny Taylor and Anna DeForge have not had anything to do with the turn around in Phoenix? Could they also be one of the reasons that Diana makes the Mercury a better team?

DT will have enough MVP's in the future.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

After last night's game, my MVP choice definitely goes to Lisa Leslie. LMAO! She's a thug! If Lisa doesn't get MVP, no one should. Btw, I'm also rooting for the Sparks to win the title this year. Well actually I'm rooting for any team to get it as long as it is not Detroit, Phoenix, or Seattle.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Cometsbiggestfan</b>!
> After last night's game, my MVP choice definitely goes to Lisa Leslie. LMAO! She's a thug! If Lisa doesn't get MVP, no one should. Btw, I'm also rooting for the Sparks to win the title this year. Well actually I'm rooting for any team to get it as long as it is not Detroit, Phoenix, or Seattle.


:yes: Lisa is a gem. Triple double against a defensive team in the league.

Go SPARKS! :headbang:


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

As much as it pains me, I have to agree that LL is the MVP of the league so far. The statistics bear it out.

Her triple double performance was a reflection of her ability to still dominate when she gets the chance.

The game against Seattle on the 18th will be a battle to the finish on the inside. Not just between LJ and LL, but all the bigs on both teams. Rebounding will be an important statistic in that game and bodies will probably be flying.

Udoka and Whitmore better be ready...you can bet Jackson, Vodichkava and Sam/Thompson will be.


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

So I was wrong. Kill me!


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

Don't go down that easy Tracie...there is always next year.

I am interested in hearing your take on what needs to happen in Houston before they can regain their championship ways.

I say the first thing they need to do is completely dump the coaching staff...all three of them. There is nothing to salvage there. They need new blood and new thinking in order to rebuild that team.

Someone somewhere suggested that Carroll Dawson resume the GM duties for the Comets...could not agree more. He is one of the best basketball men of all time and can spot talent a mile away.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>4ever_bball_fan</b>!
> 
> 
> I say the first thing they need to do is completely dump the coaching staff...all three of them. There is nothing to salvage there. They need new blood and new thinking in order to rebuild that team.



I totally disagree. Maybe Alisa and Kevin need to get the boot but not Van "the man" Chancellor. I will never be a comets fan again if Les or Caroll fires Van.


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

Do you talk to people at the games in Houston? I have and have not found a one that is not in favor of dumping Van, Scottie and Cook and have "00" drive them out of the parking garage.

I was at the game last night and don't even ask me how the Comets won with Octavia Blue on the floor for the minutes she got. And P. Johns-Kimbrough wasn't even allowed to take off her warm up shirt. Poor Lambert is getting arthritis from sitting on the bench last night.

Face it, Chancellor has lost his mind. I know more people who will not darken the door of the Toyota Center if Van is the coach next year.

Back to the MVP discussion:

If the Comets end up in fifth place, say only 1/2 game behind whomever ends up in fourth...will Tina be given the same consideration that Lauren was last year...that being that eventhough her team didn't make the playoffs, she deserves the award for her efforts in whatever success they had?

What think?


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

OF COURSE TINA SHOULD BE CONSIDERED FOR MVP! I ALSO THINK LISA DESERVES THE AWARD. I WAS HAPPY TO HEAR THAT THE COMETS WON YESTERDAY. i THINK SCOTTIE AND COOK SHOULD BE FIRED BUT AS FAR AS VAN GOES I DONT THINK SO.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>4ever_bball_fan</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sorry, but I just find this hard to believe. What section were u in? That may be the "lost" section of the Toyota Center.



GO SPARKS!


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

Since I didn't renew my season tickets this year, I had the opportunity to sit in various places around the beautiful Toyota Center this season. I got a mini-pack and sat in the middle of Section 102, I sat courtside at both Storm games (once behind the visitors bench and once across the court from the Comets...the folks in 108 were the most vehement and even gave me some arguments for why it is retirement time for VC), and I sat in various corners for the games not in my mini-pack.

This is the first time I have hob-knobbed with the ritz-o's courtside and let me tell you it is worth the money to sit down there. It is difficult to see some of the action when those tall women stand up, but you really get a feel for what goes on down there. And the fans are the greatest...they should be as they paid a heck of a lot of enough money to sit down there and endure this season.

Can you not see that some changes must be made and sooner rather than later? It is easy to tinker with the bottom of the organization, i.e. the players, but it is now time to look at the management and decision making apparatus.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

If Van do need to be fired it should be beacause he DIDN"T play Octavia Blue all season.


----------

